# [SOLVED] Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everybody, I would like to be able to transfer files from my MyTouch Q to my computer without the need of a cable and no internet connection needed. I have searched online and tried many apps (Airdroid, WellFTP server, etc) but with no success. I have learned that you can transfer files through wifi and bluetooth. I don't think my computer supports bluetooth so I went with the wifi method. I don't have a router, so I downloaded and installed connectify to create a virtual wifi network. With most of these apps I have connected my phone and computer to the same network and then I am supposed to type the address I get (192.etc). It doesn't work. Sorry for the long post and thanks for taking your time.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

moving thread to the Android forum for better results.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

You need to have a Router. Installing software that will mimic a WiFi setup, doesnt transmit the WiFi Signal. Therefor your not going to connect to the PC since you are not connecting to the network. It is like trying to have your car connect to your phone without a wire when you dont have WiFi in your car. Without something to transmit the WiFi signal, like a router, then you are not going to be getting a connection between the devices.

Your PC doesnt have to have Bluetooth built in. Get a BT Dongle, like a WiFi Dongle, and install it. Then connect via BT.

Bluetooth Adapters, Bluetooth Dongle, Bluetooth USB Adapters - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

They do make 3rd party apps that you can download in the play store.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

ok, thanks for the advice. Let me just say that it is possible to connect to the virtual router. Cause it uses the belkin usb adapter. I have tried many apps as well. I will consider buying a dongle, thanks!


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

Well then you have to mention the fact that you do have something to connect to that will receive the signal. How are we to know that you have a Belkin USB WiFi Adapter?

The fact is what I said is true without that information. Without something to transmit and receive the signal, it wont work. Going at it from the "webpage" interface isnt going to work. That is a Router Setup Page and not a page to connect to the PC. I cant type in "192.168.0.101" into my browser on my phone and get access to my PC. Even with my Router. But I can find it on my network cause of the fact I have something to transmit and receive signals.

The PC isnt receiving the signal, cause per your phone you are not connected to the network. Unless you can type in the network within the WiFi Settings, then you are not connecting your phone to the network, your just trying to access the PC via a web site url. For that you would have to setup a FTP. Which really doesnt make sense why your trying to do all of this when WiFi is cheaper than Data Charges.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

Would this be what your trying to do Turn Your PC Into a Wifi Hot Spot | Windows.AppStorm


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

@joeten: I already made my computer into a wifi hotspot using connectify, I previously had virtual router but you need an internet connection. Connectify let's you send a wifi signal without internet.

@junior: I'm not trying to access my pc via a web page on my phone, I'm trying to access my phone via the computer with no cable and no internet to transfer files. The only reason I type 192.... in the computer browser is because most apps say that you need to connect to the same wifi network, and after they are, the app gives you the 192... and then type that into your pc browser. 

I think its better just to buy the bt dongle.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

Hi-

Connectify will allow you to share files.

Once connectify is setup and you can access the internet on your phone, download an app that supports "Windows / Shamba sharing" One of those is File Expert.

Then, on the pc, hover over the "blue bar" at the top of connectify and find out the IP address, it should be something similar to 192.168.161.1

On the android enter that for the IP address and it then enter your username and password and connect.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey,

I have tried this and does not work. I tried "FileExpert" and also "andSMB". I type in the IP address from the blue bar in connectify and then username and password. After I finish and click connect it says can't connect. Any other ideas? Thanks by the way


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

Hi-

NOTE: ONLY do this if you are on a trusted network, or cut the internet to the computer, start connectify, change the settings, share the files, then revert the settings.

Go to the start menu, then type "advanced sharing" then click on the "advanced sharing settings"

From there expand "Home or Work" and turn off password protected sharing and save.

Then on your android, connect to your connectify network, then go into file expert and enter the IP info, and your Windows username and password.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

I did everything you told me and it still says I cannot connect. I started connectify, then changed the settings to turn off password protected sharing, connected to the network over wifi, put in my username, ip, etc, and afterwards it sayed that it could not connect.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

Hi-

Just wondering, does your windows account have a password?

If not, try creating a temporary password and try again.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you mean the logon password, or the password in the settings of windows? If its the second one, I don't think I have one. Where do I go to create the password?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

No,

I meant a windows logon password.

If you have one, then i am not sure why it is not working. It may have something to do with differing hardware on my laptop and a different android phone.

As long as you are doing everything posted (which I am certain that you are) then it should be working. It could be a hidden setting that I am not aware of that I had changed a long time ago... You could try playing around with your network and sharing settings.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

It finally works! The problem was that I put the wrong username because I thought i was supposed to put the computer name. But now that you told me it was the logon password, I put the logon username and voila. File transferring will now be easier. Thank you very much! =]


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Transfer files from phone to desktop wirelessly*

Hi-

Your welcome. Glad that it was solved.

Please mark the thread as solved through the thread tool button at the top of the page and select "Mark thread as solved".

Regards,

Mark


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Should I not be replying to a solved thread? Idk I'm sorry

But I must mention about this real awesome app AirDroid!
AirDroid let's u do almost all Ur tasks wirelessly.
U only need to be on a the same wifi network.
Plus, nothing to install in comp, access via browser.


----------

